# Zoya Stunning and Irresistible for Summer 2013



## Dalylah (Mar 28, 2013)

Zoya will be releasing the two matching Stunning and Irresistible Collections on April 15. Here is a little preview:


----------



## meaganola (Mar 28, 2013)

Oof. Hazel and Rikki for me, definitely. I want Tinsley as well, but I know I would never wear it. I just don't wear pink polish, regardless of the finish. If it was a lipgloss, it would be an instabuy, though.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 28, 2013)

Kerry, Hazel and Bobbi are the ones I like the best...Hazel is #1 though. It looks awesome! The rest are kind of meh to me...nothing I haven't seen before.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 28, 2013)

Tinsley reminds me of Rica a bit, definitely more interested in the Irresistible collection.


----------



## nvr2old4glitter (Mar 28, 2013)

I am a sucker for orange.  Love Amy!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 29, 2013)

The Irresistible collection looks gorgeous :3


----------



## JC327 (Mar 31, 2013)

Loving the irresistible collection also Josie and Rocky from the stunning collection.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Apr 1, 2013)

Love the Bobbi and Tinsley. I only have one zoya polish but honestly it's the best nail polish I have as far as lasting power. It never chips and goes on so smoothly. I wish I could find Zoya's polishes in the stores. Where do ya'll buy them from?


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda Warwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love the Bobbi and Tinsley. I only have one zoya polish but honestly it's the best nail polish I have as far as lasting power. It never chips and goes on so smoothly. I wish I could find Zoya's polishes in the stores. Where do ya'll buy them from?


 Do you have a Beauty Plus Salon? That's where I get all my Zoya polishes from.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 1, 2013)

Ulta has some, but they're usually just the most recent collections. Most of mine are online purchases, but if I'm buying in-person, there are two stores in my area that have a wider range: Blush Beauty Bar (they only have one store, though) and Ed Wyse (more locations, including one that I've found so far in a Portland suburb plus some in the Puget Sound area, but I think they're still only regional and not national).


----------



## Lin Point (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya will be releasing the two matching Stunning and Irresistible Collections on April 15. Here is a little preview:


 Amy and Bobbi are the ones I want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marrymemakeup (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya will be releasing the two matching Stunning and Irresistible Collections on April 15. Here is a little preview:


Hey thanks Dalylah for updating about Zoya summer collection.These colors are just gorgeous ... Hazel and Rikki are stunning...loved it !!


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 10, 2013)

Hazel, tinsley, Rikki and Amy (because that's my name, and I feel a weird urge to get it because of that).


----------

